# Best purchase with $100.



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Thought this might be a useful/fun experiment. If you only had $100 to spend what would your prep be. How would you spend your precious pennies? rice and beans? Or Bullets in Band-Aids?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

More ammo.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

HMMM, so many questions..like
Is it my last 100$?
Today, with the economy booming, and the stock market high, If you gave me 100$ to spend I would probably fill the truck completely up (50$), and get an oil change. That would prepare my truck until next Friday. This week was tight, and next week is even tighter until Friday. By then, taxes should be filed, truck payment made, few house bills paid, and waiting on TAX MONEY....
So, when can you get me the 100$?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

If it were the last $100 before shtf I’d buy 30 gallons of gas. 

If I were on a budget of $100 I would buy a little of everything each month.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Assuming, like Ragnarök (sp?), that it is the last $100 before SHTF I would probably fill my propane tanks. I've got food, water and other preps covered and my gasoline supply is ok at the moment.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

It of course depends on what I already have. If you mean starting from fresh with no preps and only $100 to spend before everything goes bad, I think that spells trouble any way you look at it LOL. Guess I would try to find a used single shot shotgun that someone would let go for under $100...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> It of course depends on what I already have. If you mean starting from fresh with no preps and only $100 to spend before everything goes bad, I think that spells trouble any way you look at it LOL. Guess I would try to find a used single shot shotgun that someone would let go for under $100...


I have seen some decent sales on single shot shotties, for $89 new, don't remember where, but, it was also on my mind.
And, yes, If it was "staring over", probably have to go that route. SS 12 gauge.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If I had nothing to start with from the beginning, I'd buy some booze and get wasted. You're too late to the game. jmo


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> If I had nothing to start with from the beginning, I'd buy some booze and get wasted. You're too late to the game. jmo


I was going to post the exact same thing for the first reply right after he posted the thread but ended up side tracked. Yes absolutely agree might as well go down with a good whiskey buzz!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Case of Spam or two.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Booze. I’ll make a mint in trade shortly there after.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

$100 wouldn't do jack for a new prepper so I'm answering assuming you mean for us today.

Garden seed.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Outdoor cook stove


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Give me a $100 to "Perppers World"? Right now, to spend today, based on what I already have? IDK, maybe batteries, freeze dried food, ammo, firewood or hand tools. Even having enough, a little bit more never hurts.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well I'd get two full propane tanks because they run our generator and bbq then if I had any change left some seed for in ground crops like squash, potatoes or beets.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You don't give enough specifics .....
A one time purchase not to be followed up with any other resources?
A pending SHTF?
Do you have other preps?


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Wow you guys are needy.

It all stems from a conversation I had at work with an employee. This individual is chronically broke. Yet makes within $100 of what I do every week. Not that that’s a lot of money. About a month and a half ago there was a payroll snafu. This employee has some what’s called an anger issues and flew into a rage that his check was not deposited on Wednesday night!

Usually we get paid Thursday mornings but for whatever reason this guy’s bank account hit on Wednesday night. Being his immediate supervisor he called me desperate for a solution! He said he had no way to feed his kids( 3 working on number 4) supper and no way to get to work tomorrow because he didn’t have any gas. The company I work for is very generous. I was able to bring this employee to the grocery store myself pick up over $200 worth of groceries with him pay for them and then give them to him.

Yes he did ask why I couldn’t buy him cigarettes. It was a very humbling experience for me. He walked through the grocery store swearing in mumbling the entire time talking about how the company was screwing him. Mind you I left my family at dinner time to go pick him up and bring him to the grocery store to pick up food that the company would pay for.

Myself in this employee around fairly good terms as I try and keep all of my staff under my wing to some degree anyways. And we were talking yesterday about having food on hand for a snowstorm. He told me he couldn’t afford to have extra food stores. I told her if he could come up with $100 but I’m sure we could come up with enough food to last him a week in a dire situation.

My thought on the subject was could probably easily by 10 pounds or oatmeal 20 pounds of rice some salt a pack of multivitamins and at least a 20 round box of 22 ammo. That would be my hundred dollars


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

If was my last $100 before all hell broke loose, I'd use it to add to my stores, rice, beans, salts, sugar.....ect.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hookers and Blow for 100 Alex?

:vs_lol:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

maine_rm said:


> Wow you guys are needy.
> 
> It all stems from a conversation I had at work with an employee. This individual is chronically broke. Yet makes within $100 of what I do every week. Not that that's a lot of money. About a month and a half ago there was a payroll snafu. This employee has some what's called an anger issues and flew into a rage that his check was not deposited on Wednesday night!
> 
> ...


So ..... your saying that you are within a $100 of being chronically broke? Or your co-employee is a complete idiot?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Hookers and Blow for 100 Alex?
> 
> :vs_lol:


Nothing like going out with a blow and the claps, huh Slip? :laughhard:


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Interesting take on that. Can I select both? More or less the coworker is just financially ignorant.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Best purchase with a 100 bucks???? Well, there was this girl in New Orleans....................:devil:


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

I only started this past summer. When I first started I moved a 
$100 into a new account for prepping. I proceeded to order
about $55 in bulk food from Wal Mart. Shortly after a trip to 
Costco I sent $40 more to my credit card. I had paid with my
CC at Costco and bought some bulk food items there. It was
an enormous relief to have that $90-95 worth of bulk food in 
my pantry. I think before that I had about a 30 day supply.



******* said:


> $100 wouldn't do jack for a new prepper so I'm answering assuming you mean for us today.
> 
> Garden seed.


----------



## Johnny rose (Jan 13, 2018)

Assuming I'm starting from scratch, 8x10 tarp $6
Large trash bags (free, scavenged from city park garbage cans)
Carbon steel Mora Knife $15
Sweat suit (to use as long johns) $8 Goodwill 
Wool socks cammo pants BDU $15 army surplus 
Wool Sweater $5 Goodwill 
Fire steel $7
3 packs cigarettes (for trade and barter) $15
Led headlamp $12
Cookpot, spoon, metal or plastic cup, $2 Goodwill 
100' Paracord $8
Gloves, hat. $5 (misc mix match army store)
Sturdy boots and jacket (from the first casualty I come across.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I would have to inspect my prep inventory and see what we needed at the time.booze is a good start.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> I would have to inspect my prep inventory and see what we needed at the time.booze is a good start.


MI.oldguy,

Side note to you a fellow dog lover like me...

Our beloved Border Collie, Millie was purchased from a farm for $100!

Best $100 I ever spent!

View attachment 66194


She is resting near our back gate in a peaceful location under some rocks painted Black and White in honor of her beautiful colors.

Loved that dog!


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@Slippy awesome looking dog! Sorry you had to lose her. We had a border collie named Jack when we were kids. That dog went everywhere we went.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ask that same question today, simple this and a cup of coffee.

Palmetto State Armory Magpul MOE Lower Build Kit, Black - 598


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Toilet paper. One day it will be as good as cash.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

If I had no preps and only had $100 dollars I'd probably spend it in a Dollar Tree. You could get food, water, medical, batteries, matches, tarps, etc.. Green beans, corn, carrots, tuna, chili, soup, peanut butter, oats, rice, beans, flour, sugar etc.. they sell gallon jugs of water. Toilet paper, garbage bags, bleach, soap, etc. It might just be the best all around bang for your buck in such a situation.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

IMO a $100 spent on education or training is a smart move. It could be compounded into something else with a high ROI. Example, take a gardening class, a reloading class, perimeter security class... the list goes on!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I would have to go with propane. I have two outdated tanks on my camper and nobody will refill them.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If I had nothing.. a fishing pole , traps, seed

as it is for me today... (I just had my propane filled) so gas for my vehicle and some popcorn to watch the world implode


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Slippy said:


> MI.oldguy,
> 
> Side note to you a fellow dog lover like me...
> 
> ...


All Dogs go to heaven what a wonderful tribute you've made. I can remember each
and every one of my dogs over the years. Sadly I have no tributes to them like
that just some pictures.


----------



## evandaprepper (Mar 1, 2017)

If I only had a $100 I would probably spend it all on rice, beans and canned meat. A jar or two of peanut butter would be a good idea to buy as well.


----------



## pikepole20 (Nov 27, 2017)

50 on seeds.....50 on 22 ammo.

Sent from my SM-T818V using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

It would all depend. Without any clearly defined variables, like what the crisis is or how many people I'm responsible for or were my location is, then I'd just say get ready for the most likely weather event to hit your area. For me that'd be a hurricane. So, fill the gas tank, then head for the store for rice and beans, water, flashlights, that sort of thing. 

If it were something far more serious, like an emp then a bugout bag and with stuff from the Walmart and the Dollar Store would be my pick.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

This wasn’t meant to be a last purchase thought or an only purchased thought just bang for your buck the average prep 100 bucks!
puts you ahead of an average family. My point was that with 100 bucks a month I feel like I could miss a paycheck and still feed my family. In my basement I have a pantry/prep shelf that holds most of my store bought canned goods. I.e. a flat of tomatoes or corn and beans. Consumable preps so to speak. Nothing that I really plan on having as part of my long term. I do draw from this during work shortages. Does that make any sense?

Maybe this is a better way of putting it. $100 worth of pantry stock. Best/most nutritious with shelflife in mind.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

maine_rm said:


> This wasn't meant to be a last purchase thought or an only purchased thought just bang for your buck the average prep 100 bucks!
> puts you ahead of an average family. My point was that with 100 bucks a month I feel like I could miss a paycheck and still feed my family. In my basement I have a pantry/prep shelf that holds most of my store bought canned goods. I.e. a flat of tomatoes or corn and beans. Consumable preps so to speak. Nothing that I really plan on having as part of my long term. I do draw from this during work shortages. Does that make any sense?
> 
> Maybe this is a better way of putting it. $100 worth of pantry stock. Best/most nutritious with shelflife in mind.


These are really good and nutritious. Tasty Bites. They have about a two year shelf life and they'd be great in a bug out situation. Just heat 'em up in a some hot water, or eat them cold in a pinch.


----------

